

Joey Hess retires from Debian: "so long and thanks for all the fish" - JoshTriplett
http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2014/11/msg00174.html

======
JoshTriplett
The straw that broke the camel's back seems to have been this thread:
[https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/11/threads.html#00...](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/11/threads.html#00045)

------
keithpeter
Mr Hess will no doubt go onto greater things.

Is the choice of subject line for the email message some kind of warning? (The
dolphins left Earth just before it was demolished to make way for a hyperspace
route in the _Hitch hiker 's Guide to the Galaxy_)

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Is the choice of subject line for the email message some kind of warning?
> (The dolphins left Earth just before it was demolished to make way for a
> hyperspace route in the Hitch hiker's Guide to the Galaxy)

Hadn't thought of that implication, but his farewell definitely gave me the
feeling of "last one out of the project please turn off the lights".

------
lordlarm
Whilst I agree that the amount of editorialization of titles on Hacker News
should be at a minimum -- this title should at least contain something
indicating that Joey Hess has retired from the project.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Done.

